# BEWARE: Golden Retriever Club of USA



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LibertyMe posted about this in another thread, but I am hoping that if someone Googles GRCofUSA that this will come up.

It is VERY important to note that the "Golden Retriever Club of the USA" is *NOT *the Golden Retriever Club of America!!! The Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) *IS *the_ only_ parent club of the breed in the United States, and sanctioned by the American Kennel Club. There ARE benefits to belonging to the GRCA, and the GRCA DOES fund rescue, and breed health research. They also hold AKC sanctioned events, including the National Specialty, and sanction independent Golden Retriever clubs. The so-called "Golden Retriever Club of the USA" does NONE of these, and is soley associated with the high volume breeders White Dove, as well as several of their satellite "farms" - all high volume breeders of over-priced, fraudulently marketed ("rare white, English cream", etc etc) dogs and puppies. Complaints may be found on Rip-Off Reports and Complaints board. Check the OFA database (www.offa.org) to see that very few White Dove dogs, and others in their pedigrees, have complete, if any, clearances.

BEWARE!
*Please note that this is all about making money and advertising and selling puppies. It is clearly NOT about adherance to the standard, or producing healty, genetically sound puppies. *
*A breeder touting membership in the GRCofUSA should be thoroughly researched - look for clearances IN THE OFA DATABASE and proceed with caution before considering a purchase.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pointgold*

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Another suspect naming designed to confuse people. Figures.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank LibertyMe.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This just infuriates me!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> This just infuriates me!


No kidding. So many of these people have figured out that by touting GRCA membership they appear to be legitimate. (Now, with the GRCA internet watchdogs, many of them are made to stop claiming membership...) And the unknowing, general public will not realize that this "club" is NOT the GRCA and will think that "breeders" with a "membership" in the GRCoftheUSA, subscribing to their "Code of Ethics" are breeding healthy, quality dogs. Just add this to the plethora of "registries" out there. 
What a scam.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for posting this, LibertyME and Pointgold


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Does the GRCA have no legal recourse here? GRCofUSA seems close enough to be infringing.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Does the GRCA have no legal recourse here? GRCofUSA seems close enough to be infringing.


I would say in almost certain terms that they would. The sole purpose of the GRC of USA is to mislead individuals to think that registered breeders are actually members of the GRCA. This isn't what I would consider fringe or borderline, but rather full on impersonation given the closeness of the names.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for carrying the torch while I was away this morning I REALLY appreciate it!
It has been on my mind all morning :-(

I dont think I saw any 'claims' to be associated with GRCA...so Im not sure there is much GRCA can do....but as with all puppy mill /high volume breeders & novice puppy buyers - it is all about education let the buyer beware.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I just requested to be their "friend" on Facebook, I see quite a few other breeders are already "friends" with them. I wonder what I'll find if my friendship is confirmed....


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

They have a lot of Friends of Facebook as well. They are gong to "dupe" so many people b/c people could take it as a legit club that is there for the betterment of goldens. As a person who didn't know much about breeders and all it entails, it is hard to research and knowing what is right. I'm so glad I found this place b/c I learned so much about breeders and the breed itself. Of course, it is after we got Finn.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Since PG posted this, lets make sure the names get associated with it as well:

Kevin Carais, Mimmi Carais, Lena Sorenson, Lena Duke, Mona Duke, Lena Duke Carais, & Channah Carais are all people that have one time or another been associated with White Dove Golden Retrievers. 

White Dove Golden Retrievers is also known as White D Golden Retrievers, White Duck Golden Retrievers, Golden Retriever Puppies 4 U, Golden Retriever Puppies 4 U 2, White Dove Ranch, Golden Retriever Puppies In Space, Platinum Golden Retrievers, and now possibly as Carais Golden Retrievers since several of their latest breeding dogs carry that name.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ragtym said:


> Since PG posted this, lets make sure the names get associated with it as well:
> 
> Kevin Carais, Mimmi Carais, Lena Sorenson, Lena Duke, Mona Duke, Lena Duke Carais, & Channah Carais are all people that have one time or another been associated with White Dove Golden Retrievers.
> 
> White Dove Golden Retrievers is also known as White D Golden Retrievers, White Duck Golden Retrievers, Golden Retriever Puppies 4 U, Golden Retriever Puppies 4 U 2, White Dove Ranch, Golden Retriever Puppies In Space, Platinum Golden Retrievers, and now possibly as Carais Golden Retrievers since several of their latest breeding dogs carry that name.


Aren't they great? :doh:


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Also, one of the dogs on their "Rescues" page is one of their own dogs - they do this same thing on their other websites - tout these dogs as "Older/Free Dogs/Rescue when they are really rejects or no more use to their "greeding" program. :yuck:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ragtym said:


> Also, one of the dogs on their "Rescues" page is one of their own dogs - they do this same thing on their other websites - tout these dogs as "Older/Free Dogs/Rescue when they are really rejects or no more use to their "greeding" program. :yuck:


Yeah... I think that trick is in the Greeder's Handbook and Manifesto. :doh: GRM used to do that all the time. During the legal fun and games, I had all the pages from her website (frequently changed...) And we showed where she would list a certain dog as a poor little rescue, needing a home. Not too long after that, the same dog would be listed as sire or dam of a new litter, and how excited they were. You could also go _backwards, _and that dog would be listed as one of the wonderful puppies for sale from one of their long anticipated litters. So, they nearly always puppies that had never sold.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Yeah... I think that trick is in the Greeder's Handbook and Manifesto. :doh: GRM used to do that all the time. During the legal fun and games, I had all the pages from her website (frequently changed...) And we showed where she would list a certain dog as a poor little rescue, needing a home. Not too long after that, the same dog would be listed as sire or dam of a new litter, and how excited they were. You could also go _backwards, _and that dog would be listed as one of the wonderful puppies for sale from one of their long anticipated litters. So, they nearly always puppies that had never sold.


Oh, they've done that too - one of the dams of one of their current litters was listed on their "Older/Free/Rescue" dogs page as "Never been bred" blah blah blah a few months ago.

Even better, two of their new litters are sired by their now 19 month old import (he was 16 months at the time) - the one that they bought on Europuppy last year.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The Whois listing for grcaofusa.org says someone named Mona Duke is the contact, and lists this address:

PO Box 1025
Oceano, CA 93474

goldenretrieverpuppies4u.com is the only breeder currently listed as GRCofUSA approved, and that contact person is Kevin Carais. The address listed is PO Box 472, Creston, CA 93432. The GRP4U site claims to be an organization multiple breeders. Kevin Carais is the owner of White Dove. The GRP4U site has pretty much the same pictures and information as the White Dove site.

Just putting the info out there. Folks can do with it what they will. I don't know how Mona Duke is affiliated with Kevin Carais.

There are also phone numbers available if you look up the Whois listing, but I decided against pasting them into this post.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

So terribly sad for the Goldens being bred badly for money and the unsuspecting public that doesn't know better. 
I would say that very few people really know to thoroughly investigate their breeders, check clearances, etc. 

I didn't know any of what I know now two years ago and vast public is the same, I'm sure. 

Scammers are all cut from the same cloth, eh?


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG! 

IF you can stomach the website, I went and they have a page for "Free/Rescue Dogs"...(something like that).....

There are four poor dogs on the page...
The first one is $5000.00 and is being sold as a breeding dog.. "SOLD".. btw...

The other three are all going for $1280. as pets.... :uhoh:

Where are the free rescue pets?


----------



## Scott (Dec 18, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> Does the GRCA have no legal recourse here? GRCofUSA seems close enough to be infringing.


 I would hope that GRCA has a lawyer on their board who can advise them. I really find this distasteful especially since they (GRCofUSA) seem to be trying to take advantage of a not-for-profit organization like GRCA. 

I'm not a lawyer, but I recently went through the process for the registered status of a service mark for my firm. Basically, the process includes giving public notice mark by placing the familiar ® symbol on the right shoulder of the mark since such use is permissible only with marks that have been registered with the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office. 

If anyone is wondering what a service mark is: 
“A service mark is any word, name, symbol, device, or any combination, used, or intended to be used, in commerce, to identify and distinguish the services of one provider from services provided by others, and to indicate the source of the services.”

I looked at GRCA's site and they don't use it, so either they haven't gone through the process, don't need to for some reason or they are not using the mark consistently.

I would encourage them to look into doing a knock-out search of any marks they are interested in protecting.

Sorry for the long post. There's nothing easy when its legal. :doh:


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

good posts, the more info people can get out there about this money making breeding mill the better.

The hole thing makes me sick, it does make me wonder how they still manage to dupe people to buy pups from them when it seems that most golden people know how bad they are, they certainly wouldn't get away with it in the UK, I supose we are small enothe country to close ranks.


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you very much for posting! I admit that at first I didn't notice the America/USA part, and I thought, "Oh no! What's going on with GRCA????"


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

This is from their Facebook page...

"Thank you for joining Golden Retriever Club of USA's FB page! Please feel free to post rescue Goldens on our site or ask for breeders that have puppies. You may also join our club at Home - Golden Retriever Club of USA Membership is $45 a year and goes toward rescue work on this page and our website.
We now advertise breeders that have healthy, sound puppies on our website. Please join us at www.grcofusa.com"


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

This whole thing makes me sick!! Thanks LibertyMe and PG for making us aware of this B............


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I wanted to bump the thread so more folks will see it. These people are still trying to build momentum, and they currently have over 1000 friends on FB.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

SunGold said:


> This is from their Facebook page...
> 
> "Thank you for joining Golden Retriever Club of USA's FB page! Please feel free to post rescue Goldens on our site or ask for breeders that have puppies. You may also join our club at Home - Golden Retriever Club of USA Membership is $45 a year and goes toward rescue work on this page and our website.
> *We now advertise breeders that have healthy, sound puppies on our website*. Please join us at www.grcofusa.com"


I wonder what "proof" they require for this.........:doh:


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Scott said:


> I would hope that GRCA has a lawyer on their board who can advise them. I really find this distasteful especially since they (GRCofUSA) seem to be trying to take advantage of a not-for-profit organization like GRCA.
> 
> I'm not a lawyer, but I recently went through the process for the registered status of a service mark for my firm. Basically, the process includes giving public notice mark by placing the familiar ® symbol on the right shoulder of the mark since such use is permissible only with marks that have been registered with the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office.
> 
> ...


do we know if they know? GRCA? I think they can show based on use of GRCA and the website that the GRCA is known. Even if they did not file - they still have some rights and can prove things by the history of the non-profit. If they registered a logo of any sort or have any sort of documentation with the name on a federal level - taxes - they have some ownership and can prove this place does not have permission to use the GRCA name to validate another company- they can push on the legal front. If anything they can have the GRCA removed.


----------



## mdfraser (Dec 7, 2010)

If you're going to attempt to decieve the public, at least do the following: From the Golden Retriever Club of USA website (which I must say looks rather unprofessional and would be a big red flag right off the bat).

-If you can't spell, then use spellcheck for goodness sake. "Welcome! The main goal of Golden Retriever Club of USA is to promote healty breeding practices and to connect breeders with puppy buyers and rescue Goldens. 

-Oh, and while you're at it, try using proper grammer. "Welcome! The main goal of Golden Retriever Club of USA is to promote healty breeding practices and to connect breeders with puppy buyers and rescue Goldens. (For goodness sake man they said "Main Goal" (SINGULAR) and then they list three things as goals (PLURAL!) Now to finish off their stupidity they didn't even use commas. So, if spellcheck were to have been used (the smart thing to do if you're at least trying to look professional) the first (death) sentence would have read more like the following...
"Welcome! The main goals of The Golden Retriever Club of USA are to promote healthy breeding practices, to connect breeders with puppy buyers, and to rescue Goldens. " 


Sad and if you're smart you realize quickly that the operation is a bit shoddy and not trustworthy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This whole thread makes me nauseous. And that FB page is nothing but lies. I wonder how many people will be duped.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd like to make everybody aware that you can report pages for violating the law or Facebook's terms of service. If you believe that these people and their "Golden Retriever" page on Facebook are a deliberate attempt to scam the public and/or mislead people by pretending to be the GRCA, you should report them. The link to report is on the bottom left of the page.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Are these guys no longer on Facebook? The website is still up (but different since we last discussed it).


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

*Le Chien D'Or Blanc Golden Retrievers in California*



ragtym said:


> Since PG posted this, lets make sure the names get associated with it as well:
> 
> Kevin Carais, Mimmi Carais, Lena Sorenson, Lena Duke, Mona Duke, Lena Duke Carais, & Channah Carais are all people that have one time or another been associated with White Dove Golden Retrievers.
> 
> White Dove Golden Retrievers is also known as White D Golden Retrievers, White Duck Golden Retrievers, Golden Retriever Puppies 4 U, Golden Retriever Puppies 4 U 2, White Dove Ranch, Golden Retriever Puppies In Space, Platinum Golden Retrievers, and now possibly as Carais Golden Retrievers since several of their latest breeding dogs carry that name.


It also looks like Le Chien D'Or Blanc Golden Retrievers in California is also owned by Lena Duke Carais and Keith Carais because almost all the dogs on the website list them as owners.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Uggggg they are so persistent


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Explains a lot.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

That website, at least on my mobile device, looks like it was built by the same person as the greeder in the thread that was just closed.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Fascinating. Good grief.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Successful legitimate businesses do not change their names like underwear. 

Quite a spirited 'discussion' regarding that business on Ripoffreport.

Just took a gander at the family photo... <shudder> lol


----------



## Ilovepuppybreath (Dec 1, 2014)

alphadude said:


> Successful legitimate businesses do not change their names like underwear.
> 
> Quite a spirited 'discussion' regarding that business on Ripoffreport.
> 
> Just took a gander at the family photo... <shudder> lol


They do if people post false Rip Off Reports under anonymous names and put your name on the Golden Forum ripping them apart with false statements. I think our picture is nice and shows the happiness and love we have for each other. Sorry you are so hateful that you have to make bullying remarks about our family. Hate is not good for you, it ruins your health and your soul. Hope you get over your pettiness soon! Have a nice day! 

P.S. Moderators you are doing a poor job with stopping personal attacks on people!:doh:


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I've got to contact Dirks Fund a GR rescue out of Missouri, I can't imagine they would want their rescues to be tied to this "organization".

Also, I can't believe one of the major links on the website is cyber bullying. Should read more along the lines like: the public has poked holes in my claims how do I "re-brand" to protect the buisness.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Ilovepuppybreath said:


> They do if people post false Rip Off Reports under anonymous names and put your name on the Golden Forum ripping them apart with false statements. I think our picture is nice and shows the happiness and love we have for each other. Sorry you are so hateful that you have to make bullying remarks about our family. Hate is not good for you, it ruins your health and your soul. Hope you get over your pettiness soon! Have a nice day!
> 
> P.S. Moderators you are doing a poor job with stopping personal attacks on people!:doh:


Bullying remark?? It's an opinion and unless I woke up in Beijing this morning, I am entitled to it. 

Additionally, the only thing I "hate" are the actions of "*greeders*" putting profit above the welfare of the magnificent breed I love.

Regarding the mods doing their jobs, they are quite good at it, and almost as busy as you are doing damage control of your somewhat tarnished reputation.

Have a nice day as well!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just a reminder so as to keep posts and threads on topic. You may review ANY breeders breeding practices and business on this forum. These are not personal attacks but are just reviews. Please keep anything personal of individuals, that are not related to a breeders practices out of the threads and breeders are do the same in making any responses.


----------



## Ilovepuppybreath (Dec 1, 2014)

alphadude said:


> Bullying remark?? It's an opinion and unless I woke up in Beijing this morning, I am entitled to it.
> 
> Additionally, the only thing I "hate" are the actions of "*greeders*" putting profit above the welfare of the magnificent breed I love.
> 
> ...


Making comments about our wedding picture is out of line. You can call us what you want but that is taking it too personal. Stalking much?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Quite a spirited 'discussion' regarding that business on Ripoffreport.


Which business name did you find this under?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

lhowemt said:


> Which business name did you find this under?


Sad when one kennel has so many aliases.

I found this report under "White Dove": Ripoff Report | White Dove Golden Retrievers Complaint Review Creston, California: 233433


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> Sad when one kennel has so many aliases.
> 
> I found this report under "White Dove": Ripoff Report | White Dove Golden Retrievers Complaint Review Creston, California: 233433


Well, that was an entertaining (if a bit dispiriting) read.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Disgusting


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Ilovepuppybreath said:


> Making comments about our wedding picture is out of line. You can call us what you want but that is taking it too personal. Stalking much?


Stalking? Hardly, get over yourself greeder. I merely went to your site after reading about your practices from *various sources* including, but not limited to ripoffreport.com. I was curious what the face of cruelty and greed looked like...now I know. Don't bother responding, you're on ignore.


----------



## Ilovepuppybreath (Dec 1, 2014)

alphadude said:


> Stalking? Hardly, get over yourself greeder. I merely went to your site after reading about your practices from *various sources* including, but not limited to ripoffreport.com. I was curious what the face of cruelty and greed looked like...now I know. Don't bother responding, you're on ignore.


FALSE RIP OFF REPORT! Anyone can write them and get away with it under an anonymous name. Fortunatly there are attorneys that specialize in this area but at the time since the lady apologized for writing it we didn't feel the need to pursue legal action. You're a hater! Nothing I can do about that but feeling sorry for you!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Ilovepuppybreath said:


> FALSE RIP OFF REPORT! Anyone can write them and get away with it under an anonymous name. Fortunatly there are attorneys that specialize in this area but at the time since the lady apologized for writing it we didn't feel the need to pursue legal action. You're a hater! Nothing I can do about that but feeling sorry for you!


So one "false" ripoff report drove you to change your kennel name how many times? How about the posts on this forum that your husband responded to? Let me guess, those are false too?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So what is the point of this club that so closely resembles (by name only) the official breed club?


----------

